# youre opinion



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

been looking for a new tcr aluminum, dont care for the 06's graphics & if aus version of the 07's is any indication of what the u.s.graphics will be then i might just pass again, but i happened to see a 02' tcr 1 aluminum for sale on line, complete ultegra drivetrain w/ultegra shifters,mavic ksyrium eqippe wheelset,cateye computer,h2o cages,bar wrap,extra 2 new tires. & by judging photos & description looks like maybe a good pickup. guy says he bought it used with little mileage as his first road bike but then shortly after that found out that particular bike wasnt for him. sound sincere with a good feedback record.
with that being said, would appreciate some input if this particular year & model would be a wise decision. would frame fatigue be a factor with a bike made in 02'? is the ride similar to the newer tcr aluminum/geometry? i am planning to drop around $700.00 max bid on this bike. THX


----------



## fat guy on a bike (Sep 24, 2006)

*Hot damn I ride that very bike!!*

I purchased this bike in 2002.Don't you just love that bike.Shes sooopretty.
I have rode this bike very hard with no frame fatigue that I can see.And I wiegh 240.


----------

